# Dish Network Address



## ban_cable (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this the right Dish Network address? Please help.

Dish Network, 
Dept 0063, 
Palatine, IL 60055-0063

I am asking because there is no PO BOX or STREET ADDRESS. 

If anyone know an alternative address, please post?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I think that is (or was) a bill payment address. If you wish to write to DISH's corporate headquarters the address is:

9601 S. Meridian Blvd.
Englewood, Co 90112

Tel: (303) 723-1000


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

The Palatime IL is the current/correct payment address. (no PO Box # is necessary)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kdg454 said:


> The Palatime IL is the current/correct payment address. (no PO Box # is necessary)


It depends on where you live. My payment goes to Alanta, Ga.


----------



## ban_cable (Dec 7, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> The Palatime IL is the current/correct payment address. (no PO Box # is necessary)


If I send it to this address, they will still receive it. I assume it is a YES.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

ban_cable said:


> If I send it to this address, they will still receive it. I assume it is a YES.


Use the Colorado address unless you want to pay a bill.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ban_cable said:


> If I send it to this address, they will still receive it. I assume it is a YES.


As Boba said, yes, if you are trying to pay a bill. See this link for other payment options: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/billing/payment_options/


----------

